# Just an empty bench....  1 for CC.



## mrpink (Sep 11, 2012)

_DSC4722 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr


D700 & 24mm 2.8








p!nK


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks sorta' like Obama's chair


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 11, 2012)

What first jumped at me were the highlights. I think this deserves a drab, low contrast treatment. I love the composition!


----------

